# Headboat for croakers??



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Can anyone tell me any good Headboats to go on for some croaker. My father and a few of his friends are coming down this weekend and would like to go for some croakers. any help would be great. I would like for the trip to be during the day.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Being from Crisfield I am a bit biased so of course I will recommend my hometown crew. I do not know what the going rate is anymore but it usually is $35-$40. It is a 3hr ride down there but the areas they fish; Pocomoke Sound, Puppy Hole / Hook of the Bar, Tangier Sound) are excellent croaker havens.

Let me know if you need more info


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Being from Crisfield I am a bit biased so of course I will recommend my hometown crew. I do not know what the going rate is anymore but it usually is $35-$40. It is a 3hr ride down there but the areas they fish; Pocomoke Sound, Puppy Hole / Hook of the Bar, Tangier Sound) are excellent croaker havens.
> 
> Let me know if you need more info


PM'ED you.


----------

